# Could use a critique



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I just filled my 30 Gallon that I have been working on for about a month (DIY everything...stand, canopy, background, lighting). What does everyone think? I know it's a little cloudy, but that is the sand settling.










The inhabitants are going to be 15 WC C. Afra "Cobue", 4m/11f.[/img]


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

That looks like a great tank for some Cyno's! Great choice! :thumb:


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Excellant :thumb: The rounded background and round river stone blend nicely. I know it's kind of hard to put a finger on looking at a 2 dimensional picture but I would either make the stone in the center smaller or move it closer to the shorter pile. Imo it distracts the eye from wandering over the whole picture of a well made tank.

Once again, great job.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

I think it looks pretty well set up.Just IMO, the rock in the middle should be moved to the smaller rockpile, and then it would be sweet. Even if you added some plants, but it looks good without them.

But, you're tank, you're opinion, set it up the way you like it. :thumb:


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

To get algae growth on my DIY background, should I not include a pleco? Would it be a better choice to go with a sydontis?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Common plecos can get huge. I personaly like the Synodontis.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I took in everyone's comments, and this is now what it looks like.










Thanks for the input.

-Brian


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Brian,

I hate to go against a crowd, but I personally like your initial set up. To me, the only thing it is missing is transition. If you had 8- 10 small pebbles (1-2 inch diameter) scattered throughout the tank, it would look more natural. IMO


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

your tank looks great. I do agree with Floridagirl- initial set up looks very natural, and with a few smaller stones scattered, it could be a stunning tank. Either way, the most important person to please is yourself.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the lone rock - it's like it doesn't want to blend in with the rest. :lol: There's always one in crowd like that....


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I like it, nice open area in the center. But that lone rock did add some character to the tank. Looks kinda empty without it.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

how did you do your background? i love the way it looks. i think the tank looks awesome with the rock in the middle or not. eithr way, good job. i think you should stay away from plants in this one if you were even thinking of adding them. sometimes less is more and in your case its great how it is.


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

HONDO said:


> how did you do your background?


The background is actually the top of a styrofoam cooler I picked up on the side of the road. I then used a heat gun to melt my initial "rock lines", then turned a box knife on it's side to dig out the rocks. Then I applied QuickCrete masonry cement, kind of painted it with QuickCrete concrete pigment, and now it's curing.

Thanks for all of the comments guys opcorn: , I actually like it the best with the big open center, it'll give my Cynos a safe place to dig without any fear of a cave in. I know how they fear cave ins. Not really.


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks good, similar to my rescape I've finally got round to beginning. Look forward to seeing the little inhabitants in it too. :thumb:


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

hey man tanks looks really good. i was wondering though where did you get all the rocks from? i live in maitland and i can never find any rocks!


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

pro zac said:


> hey man tanks looks really good. i was wondering though where did you get all the rocks from? i live in maitland and i can never find any rocks!


Pebble Junction in Sanford has any rock you could ever possibly need. After you go there, you will never buy rocks from a FLS again. It's located on 702 S. French Ave. in Sanford.


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

**** ya! i forgot about that place


----------

